# new babies



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

my rat had 13 babies and one died and my other femal is getting ready to have babies also


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

congrats


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

what do you plan on doing with all the babies??? were these planned breedings?


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

they where planned breedings and i will probably keep them all


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

are they heathly


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

yes they are healthy


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

what types are they? how many boys and girls do you have? and if you're keeping all of them why did you breed?


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

i breed because i want to and i dont know what type the rats are i can take pictures and you guys can tell me when you buy them at the pet store you dont nowwhat type of rat you got


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

it sounds as if you don't know much about rats. you should not be breeding them just to breed them. that is irresponsible. their are lots of rats out there in rescues that are looking for homes that you could have adopted instead.

i take it you have now 15 rats plus the babies on the way. they are going to need lots of room, which means very large cages. plus it is going to cost a lot to care for and feed that many. have you considered the time and cost of having this many rats?


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

i dont want to hear it i breed because i have a snake


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

this is not a place to be bragging about babies you are just going to feed to a snake. this is a place to talk about pet rats.


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

some of them i am keeping as pets and i dont want to be part of a site that have a bunch of mean ass peaple


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

no one is making you stay. im just stating that this is a pet forum, not a feeder breeder forum.


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

i am keeping some and the parents are pets


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

well please just discuss your pet related stuff then. i understand that snakes have to eat too, but since this forum is about pet rats its better to just discuss that stuff here.


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

ok i will talk about my pet rights is that ok


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, just try to understand we have our rats as pets.

I'm sure most of us understand that snakes need to eat and are ok with it, but still, it hurts to hear it.


Not only that, but this IS a forum for PET rats.


We're not trying to be mean.


----------



## jesse1684 (Jan 29, 2007)

ok well do the mom rats leave there babies for a few minute


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's alright.

she still needs her playtime!


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

jesse1684 said:


> i dont want to hear it i breed because i have a snake


Wow! that has to be the worst comment I've ever heard on a rat forum. Not trying to be nasty but how on earth can you decide which ratties you are going to keep and love as pets and which ones are going to be snake fodder??? 8O 

I understand snakes have to eat and rats/mice/other small animals is what they eat but how can you feed one pet with another?

Maybe I'm too much of a rat lover (I have nothing against snakes either) but I just couldn't do it. Maybe it's just becuase this is writing rather than speaking but your really don't seem bothered about these poor ratties


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

Jesse,
I also have snakes and I never breed intentionally, but some of my babies feed my snakes. Life has a balance and alot of people breed their own for food. My first rat was supposed to be a feeder and the reptile community teased me for naming my food. I kept an inbreed grey/silver/blue with dumbo ears who finally died of pneumonia. He was a big tub of lard with huge testicles who would lay in my arms to have his back scratched. It is ok what you do. It is a balance of life. No one can change mother nature, she rules.

How many people here eat meat? Meat is cows, deer, elk, fish etc. I believe between meat eaters and vegetarians, that it helps balance the world. But the one thing to remember that death should be humane and not cause pain. The quality of life should be the best we can give while they are alive, which includes sacrifices for their well being!!

Feel free to chat with me anytime
Jackie



jesse1684 said:


> i dont want to hear it i breed because i have a snake


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

Twitch,
You have a most adorable rat!! I wish I could send pictures of mine, they are too big and I dont have software to shrink them




twitch said:


> what types are they? how many boys and girls do you have? and if you're keeping all of them why did you breed?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

This is off topic but fairy, photobucket.com has a feature that will allow you to shrink them. I think Gimp is also a free program and is like a free version of photoshop. I bet it lets you resize .jpg's.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

How are your little ones doing? you have any pics for all of us to awww over??


----------

